# Acorn TV app?



## judyn (Feb 26, 2009)

I see an old thread about an Acorn TV app but nothing recent. Any news? Does it work if I buy Acorn TV through amazon prime?


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes, I use it thru Amazon Prime.


----------

